
Show HN: Client for Binance.com Public WebSocket APIs. Built with Oat++ - lganzzzo
https://github.com/oatpp/example-websocket/tree/master/client-binance.com
======
tardis_thad
Interesting, do you have any stats about it's speed advantage over let's say
Node.js? In general binance API it's really high frequency'ish at all, it only
pushes updates every second (aggregated)...

